# Ptyochromis sp hippo point



## jlose (May 18, 2008)

Just picked up seven, 2 males and 5 females of this species. Just wondering if anyone has kept this species and what you think of them. The males are about one and a half inches and haven't colored up yet.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Here are mine:

http://www.african-cichlid.com/Salmon.htm

They aren't that aggressive. Mine sift through the sand a lot. They are snail eaters. They only show color when comfortable and I had them twice before and never saw much color. But when that male is all fired up they are really incredible.

Kevin


----------



## Cichlid Kingdom (Apr 2, 2010)

StructureGuy said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> http://www.african-cichlid.com/Salmon.htm
> 
> ...


Kevin,

Very Nice pics. Really Enjoyed them.


----------

